# Age and Age difference...



## Married27yrs (Oct 15, 2013)

I've been married 27 years, and with my wife for 29.

My wife is 10 yrs older than I am and I've just hit 52.
We have always had a decent Sex life, I'm a bit more HD than she, but unless times are really stressful for other reasons we have always had sex at least several times a week.

She is at least 15 years post menopause and she now has lubrication and arousal issues. She uses an es cream that was prescribed by her obgyn, and it helps with the lubrication, but she never gets there anymore. Its also not on her radar, I need to remind her to use the cream or it never happens. In times past oral sex always got her there even if other things might not, now that does not even work. She will gladly have sex with me and she says she enjoys the intimacy, but in a lot of ways it feels like having sex with a rubber doll, she does not get there and often it ends with "I'm getting sore" can you hurry up. 


I miss having sex with a women that's into having sex.
The whole situation has me bummed out. 
I don't even feel like I can really talk to her about it because she will internalize it into her own self worth issues.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Have you two consider going to a sex therapist


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Does she exercise much? Excercise is great for blood flow, flexibility, improving your self esteem and I think can even stimulate testosterone al of which help with sex drive. 

My partner is older than me and around your wife's age. She is very active. She maintains her sex drive and lubrication is not an issue. To top it off, post menopausal there are no "down" days.


----------



## Married27yrs (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes she exercises regularly (mostly yoga) and has maintained her weight and attractiveness.

Really like the no up days down days, she is much more level for the last 10 years.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Does she have hormone therapy?

My wife is about your wife's age and insists every woman needs hormone therapy. 

Wife has occasional dryness, but often wet as a whistle. Depending on hydration.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Married27yrs said:


> I've been married 27 years, and with my wife for 29.
> 
> My wife is 10 yrs older than I am and I've just hit 52.
> We have always had a decent Sex life, I'm a bit more HD than she, but unless times are really stressful for other reasons we have always had sex at least several times a week.
> ...


That's hers to fix buddy! I wish you luck  I have no urge to be "helped out" or the just pumping away on a dead fish.......I'll pass versus that type of sex life.

Getting older sucks!!


----------

